# Empire Innsbrook insert



## danthman (Oct 30, 2008)

I just picked up an empire innsbrook 35k btu fireplace insert.  Anyone had any success or fail with this Manufacturer or this model?  I couldn't beat the price but now I am doing the should I have purchased this or should I have bought something else.

Thanks
Dano


----------



## dave11 (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey Dan. I bought the very same model earlier this year and installed it myself. I had read positive reviews of this model on other sites beforehand. I bought this model because it had done the best in the Canadian efficiency study, and because it was available directly to buyers, so I could install it myself.

So far, no complaints. Puts out plenty of heat, and the logs look as realistic as they do on the more commonly sold models. 

I would prefer the fan come on at a lower temp though. On the lowest flame setting, the fan doesn't activate for about 10-15 minutes, which to me is too long. It has heated up the chassis long before that. Maybe there's an adjustment screw underneath, but if so, it's not described in the install manual.


----------



## danthman (Oct 31, 2008)

Dave11
Thanks for the response.  I too have seen some positive reviews for this stove and for the price couldn't beat it.  I plan on installing this myself.  The propane part I may have to go to the professionals for but we'll see.  I was looking for some extra heat for my living room and kitchen and I think this will be perfect.  Plus it will go well in the existing fireplace that is a waste to burn wood in.

Thanks again
Dan


----------



## danthman (Dec 5, 2008)

Ok got the stove installed and have been using it the past two weeks.  Running off of 20lb tanks until I get my tank installed.  So far the stove is great.  Works better than I had expected and provides alot of heat.  The blower is a bit on the noisy side when it's cranked.  Best way I can describe is that it sounds like a hair dryer when it's on high.  We've been running the blower on med to low and it's not bad at all.  Any higher and I think it would actually work against the stove cooling down the air it's trying to push.  So far it has my two thumbs up.


----------



## fueldude (Dec 5, 2008)

We have been selling Empire branded units for over 50 years and they are solid units. You've got an awesome insert and if there is ever any problems they stand behind them.


----------

